# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Apparently this is a mature hairline according to Dr Rassman

## yeahyeahyeah

http://www.baldingblog.com/2009/06/1...e-with-photos/

Didn't Jude Law have that hairline?

----------


## 2020

eh these don't doctor don't know shit... they just want to sell as many transplants as possible before their industry goes down

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Only MPB would recede temples that badly and leave them faded like that.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

So what does a mature hairline look like?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

And why would rassman be dishonest?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> So what does a mature hairline look like?


 define a mature hairline...

euphemism for early stage MPB

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Apparently its when you receed a bit and then it stops for a couple of decades.

So yes, its MPB, but it is not full blown NW7 MPB if you get my drift

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> And why would rassman be dishonest?


 Don't think he has the rep he used to.

----------


## konfusion

well it looks like a pretty good hairline to me, even though Rassman said it's NWI or II, I don't undstand how it could be II, are we looking at the same picture? :Confused:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Don't think he has the rep he used to.


 yet he would make more money if he lied and did a transplant on him

----------


## Maradona

> yet he would make more money if he lied and did a transplant on him


 looks like my hairline just a bit more receding.

The difference? I shed thinner and minituarized hair. 

That's how you know you're ****ed.

If you got mature hairline shedding 10 hairs a day AND shedding thick hair. I don't know what the hell would be the problem. It means you won't be balding till youre 35? 40?

Who cares anyway, at least you can be at ease for now.

Bro, no offense but you need to stop obsessing about your hair. If you are not shedding, you're not balding any time soon.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> looks like my hairline just a bit more receding.
> 
> The difference? I shed thinner and minituarized hair. 
> 
> That's how you know you're ****ed.
> 
> If you got mature hairline shedding 10 hairs a day AND shedding thick hair. I don't know what the hell would be the problem. It means you won't be balding till youre 35? 40?
> 
> Who cares anyway, at least you can be at ease for now.
> ...


 I hope you are right.

The sad truth is, nobody actually knows what will happen.

I bet you any money you wont go significantly bald anytime soon either.

----------


## Maradona

> I hope you are right.
> 
> The sad truth is, nobody actually knows what will happen.
> 
> I bet you any money you wont go significantly bald anytime soon either.


 I don't think I will If I get my hands on some RU.

Could make it to histogen if it comes to market !

Besides I've been reading an enormous amount of papers and forums about Gho, it looks like he is the real deal (at least in paper as science is concerned). There's no a single hole in his theory and why It wouldn't work, the only thing we can criticize  is the survival of the partial FU but he is using a "special" medium in which dips the Partial FUs to give them a "boost" for survival.

I don't what the hell is wrong with him though, why not provide further evidence?

All we fukin got is some blurry big foot pictures hahahaha.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I don't think I will If I get my hands on some RU.
> 
> Could make it to histogen if it comes to market !
> 
> Besides I've been reading an enormous amount of papers and forums about Gho, it looks like he is the real deal (at least in paper as science is concerned).
> 
> I don't what the hell is wrong with him though, why not provide further evidence?
> 
> All we fukin got is some blurry big foot pictures hahahaha.


 Yeah he sounds fishy tbh.

Saying that, if people like wesley snieder/and other forum members go to him for HT - where it is evident that he has done a good job. I don't see the big deal.

As of yet, I have read very little complaints about him - we would have by now.

It might be worth the risk. Though I will give it another year.

----------


## Maradona

> Yeah he sounds fishy tbh.
> 
> Saying that, if people like wesley snieder/and other forum members go to him for HT - where it is evident that he has done a good job. I don't see the big deal.
> 
> As of yet, I have read very little complaints about him - we would have by now.
> 
> It might be worth the risk. Though I will give it another year.


 Nah nah nyugga. Not worth the risk yet. We need to find out more. 

Like I said there's no hole in his science except for the survival and yield of partial FUs. He may be transecting follicles but you would need 3-haired 4-haired follicles and therefore not doing what he is writing on paper.

I have to tell you if it's all a lie, then it is the most well schemed evil plan I've ever seen. 

Hey may be doing all this scam to fund his own research.

We have to wait !

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Nah nah nyugga. Not worth the risk yet. We need to find out more. 
> 
> Like I said there's no hole in his science except for the survival and yield of partial FUs. He may be transecting follicles but you would need 3-haired 4-haired follicles and therefore not doing what he is writing on paper.
> 
> I have to tell you if it's all a lie, then it is the most well schemed evil plan I've ever seen. 
> 
> Hey may be doing all this scam to fund his own research.
> 
> We have to wait !


 Yeah well we both dont need HTs by the looks of it.

Give it a year or 2 max, we will find out what exactly he is doing.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> yet he would make more money if he lied and did a transplant on him


 Look up Dr. Woods, Dr. Rassman and FUE. Also I'm really not sure SMP has the best interests of the patient in mind either. Doesn't look natural at all to me. That's when my opinion of him changed. Not that he gives a toss of course. Don't think he's on the IAHRS list of docs anymore either. Why? I'm not sure.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Look up Dr. Woods, Dr. Rassman and FUE. Also I'm really not sure SMP has the best interests of the patient in mind either. Doesn't look natural at all to me. That's when my opinion of him changed. Not that he gives a toss of course. Don't think he's on the IAHRS list of docs anymore either. Why? I'm not sure.


 Yes, but by telling this dude he has a mature hairline, it stops rassman from performing a HT.

hence less $$$$$$$

----------


## Tracy C

> And why would rassman be dishonest?


 He is not being dishonest.  This is his opinion, an opinion that is shared by many in the know on such things.  I know you guys don't like it but get out and about and look around.  You will see it everywhere you look.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He is not being dishonest.  This is his opinion, an opinion that is shared by many in the know on such things.  I know you guys don't like it but get out and about and look around.  You will see it everywhere you look.


 I think she might be right.

I have compiled a mature hairline thread here:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8541

It seems as though, if you are diffuse thinning or have crown hairloss, you are generally ****ed.

You will also notice all the mature hairline folks, have the same hairline that Rassman was talking about - with the exception of Gary Oldman.

----------


## worried

> It seems as though, if you are diffuse thinning or have crown hairloss, you are generally ****ed.


 Why do you think diffuse thinners and crown hair loss sufferrs are ****ed. can u explain

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Why do you think diffuse thinners and crown hair loss sufferrs are ****ed. can u explain


 I might be wrong, but they are the ones that tend to go significantly bald.

Guys with recession can in some cases stop at a certain norwood.

----------


## worried

I hope you are wrong because im both diffuse thinner and crown loss   :EEK!:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I hope you are wrong because im both diffuse thinner and crown loss


 You are on meds, so should slow it down. Plus we have new treatments on the horizon.

My work colleague has crown loss, it's been 2 years, and he is still not significantly bald. Hairloss can be a slow process.

FYI I was speaking to a guy yday, and he told me he receeded/diffused a bit, then it stayed static for 20 years.

----------


## Maradona

> You are on meds, so should slow it down. Plus we have new treatments on the horizon.
> 
> My work colleague has crown loss, it's been 2 years, and he is still not significantly bald. Hairloss can be a slow process.
> 
> FYI I was speaking to a guy yday, and he told me he receeded/diffused a bit, then it stayed static for 20 years.


 I found out one of my uncles started losing in his 20s. But he is still a nw 1 with some diffusing. He is +40 now.

That is fukin crazy.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I found out one of my uncles started losing in his 20s. But he is still a nw 1 with some diffusing. He is +40 now.
> 
> That is fukin crazy.


 wow.

Yeah, its unpredictable, hairloss is a mind****.

I reckon you will be ok though.

----------


## worried

> You are on meds, so should slow it down. Plus we have new treatments on the horizon.


 Im not on meds. yes new treatments desperately need them.

Any way i will go for NW6 or may be NW7 later. My family history tell me that and my pattern too  :Frown: 

thanks for the encouragement though  :Wink:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Im not on meds. yes new treatments desperately need them.
> 
> Any way i will go for NW6 or may be NW7 later. My family history tell me that and my pattern too 
> 
> thanks for the encouragement though


 I guess we will find out with adreans later this year

Histogens tech looks promising for diffuse thinners.

----------


## Kirby_

> http://www.baldingblog.com/2009/06/1...e-with-photos/
> 
> Didn't Jude Law have that hairline?


 Hmm, if that's a NW 1 or 2, I must be a NW3, as I strongly suspect.  :Frown:

----------


## Vic12

> I guess we will find out with adreans later this year
> 
> Histogens tech looks promising for diffuse thinners.


 I know I just revived an ancient thread, but hows your hairloss after all this time yeahyeahyeah? is it noticeably worse, or remained the same?

----------


## burtandernie

I argue this all the time. There is no such thing as a mature hairline. I have no idea who made this term up or where it originated from but I am telling you for a fact I know men 30+ that do not have them. Its MPB called by another name I guess to just hide the fact you basically cant do anything about it with our crappy treatments. Its just a way to get men to be realistic about what current treatments can do so its just given a term mature hairline.
I will agree most men do lose hair as they age and you call that a mature hairline, MPB or whatever you want. Its still hair lost that some men dont lose ever.
I will also say that kid in the picture does not have any or very little hair loss, but some other pics this transplant guy has shown are beyond mature hair lines.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I know I just revived an ancient thread, but hows your hairloss after all this time yeahyeahyeah? is it noticeably worse, or remained the same?


 I'm a Norwood 2 still. Very slow.

My temple peeks have disappeared a bit. Hairline is like the guy in the photo in the original post.

Can't seem to grow my hair very long anymore to be honest. Hairline really messes up my styling options.

----------


## Vic12

> I'm a Norwood 2. Very slow.
> 
> My temple peeks have disappeared a bit. Hairline is like the guy in the photo in the original post.


 Thanks for letting me know. What are temple peaks?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Thanks for letting me know. What are temple peaks?


 Sorry it's the temple points.

----------


## optimisticyouth

> I argue this all the time. There is no such thing as a mature hairline. I have no idea who made this term up or where it originated from but I am telling you for a fact I know men 30+ that do not have them. Its MPB called by another name I guess to just hide the fact you basically cant do anything about it with our crappy treatments. Its just a way to get men to be realistic about what current treatments can do so its just given a term mature hairline.
> I will agree most men do lose hair as they age and you call that a mature hairline, MPB or whatever you want. Its still hair lost that some men dont lose ever.
> I will also say that kid in the picture does not have any or very little hair loss, but some other pics this transplant guy has shown are beyond mature hair lines.


 But wouldn't you agree that a lot of people who do recede slightly and don't continue to recede beyond that wouldn't fall under the 'bald' category? That is why I believe the distinction is made.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> But wouldn't you agree that a lot of people who do recede slightly and don't continue to recede beyond that wouldn't fall under the 'bald' category? That is why I believe the distinction is made.


 The trouble is there is no way of knowing if you will fall into this category. This is why I am currently freaking out.

----------


## Vic12

> The trouble is there is no way of knowing if you will fall into this category. This is why I am currently freaking out.


 Are you taking finasteride?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Are you taking finasteride?


 No, I dont want to either.

----------


## Vic12

> No, I dont want to either.


 Is it because of the potential side effects?

My hairline is now a NW2 at 18 and if it gets any worse it would be noticeable, so I'm really thinking about taking it, since it's impossible getting laid bald in college no matter who you are haha.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Is it because of the potential side effects?
> 
> My hairline is now a NW2 at 18 and if it gets any worse it would be noticeable, so I'm really thinking about taking it, since it's impossible getting laid bald in college no matter who you are haha.


 Yes. I have also read that fin can cause cognitive sides - brain fog etc, I need to be mentally sharp for my job, so that is not a good thing.

TBH I became a NW2 at around 25. 09/10 is when the bulk of the recession happened.

 I have generally found that guys who show signs of hairloss in their late teens early 20s are the one's who end up being a higher norwood early on. I was pretty much a NW0 at 18.

If you have crown thinning, I would take fin. If it is just a hairline problem - depending on the shape of it - if it is forming a U and not V. Likelyhood it could progress significantly.

----------


## Vic12

> Yes. I have also read that fin can cause cognitive sides - brain fog etc, I need to be mentally sharp for my job, so that is not a good thing.
> 
> TBH I became a NW2 at around 25. 09/10 is when the bulk of the recession happened.
> 
>  I have generally found that guys who show signs of hairloss in their late teens early 20s are the one's who end up being a higher norwood early on. I was pretty much a NW0 at 18.
> 
> If you have crown thinning, I would take fin. If it is just a hairline problem - depending on the shape of it - if it is forming a U and not V. Likelyhood it could progress significantly.


 Which means it could progress significantly, the U or the V shape?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Which means it could progress significantly, the U or the V shape?


 From observation. people that form a U shape normally lose hair quickly.

----------


## Vic12

> From observation. people that form a U shape normally lose hair quickly.


 Definitely a U, a NW2, like most men in my family who's hairloss stopped at that point. But you never know though if it's gonna stop till you've lost more hair, lol.

Where have you observed people losing hair quickly after forming this U hairline?

----------


## Vic12

Also, not sure if it matters at all but I haven't lost any hair from the front, just the temples. My forelock (I think thats what is called) is still as low as it has been all my life and thick. The temples are very thinned out though.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Also, not sure if it matters at all but I haven't lost any hair from the front, just the temples. My forelock (I think thats what is called) is still as low as it has been all my life and thick. The temples are very thinned out though.


 Yeah you will probably start to lose hair behind the hairline - it will become thinner in your mid vertex area/crown forming a NW5 patten.

I have a friend that is following the same pattern as you, he is getting pretty bald now at 26. I met him when he was 23 - it was quite noticable then. His recession.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Definitely a U, a NW2, like most men in my family who's hairloss stopped at that point. But you never know though if it's gonna stop till you've lost more hair, lol.
> 
> Where have you observed people losing hair quickly after forming this U hairline?


 Given your age and type of recession, I would probably look to jump on fin.

I base my opinion on friends - I am 27 now, so a fair bit older then you.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

See here.

----------


## Vic12

Since many of my family members have lost hair in this pattern and remained at NW2 indefinitely, I've taken some pictures and will compare in 6 months.

Do you think there could be any serious cosmetically damaging hair loss in 6 months?

And also, I already see myself taking finasteride. Aside from the brain fog, are the other potential side effects keeping you from taking fin?

----------


## mmmcoffee

Anyone else feel like people's opinions while judging a NW scale on a real person vary a lot, even among doctors?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Since many of my family members have lost hair in this pattern and remained at NW2 indefinitely, I've taken some pictures and will compare in 6 months.
> 
> Do you think there could be any serious cosmetically damaging hair loss in 6 months?
> 
> And also, I already see myself taking finasteride. Aside from the brain fog, are the other potential side effects keeping you from taking fin?


 The trouble with hairloss mate, you cant tell until it happens how far it will progress.

----------


## burtandernie

> Anyone else feel like people's opinions while judging a NW scale on a real person vary a lot, even among doctors?


 Yes it definitely seems to vary a lot person to person. The mature hairline who in the world knows if that stops or progresses to MPB? We dont even know basic stuff like how MPB passes down genetically for sure or anything. Maybe we should just be glad we at least got finasteride 20 years ago.

----------


## ThinningHairFML

This thread was a pretty good read... not sure what to make of the U/V loss thing. I've heard it's not at all indicative of how much you have lost, or will lose in the future.

Ronald Reagan is a good example -- he lost his temple peaks, but the guy had a full head of hair his entire life.

----------


## burtandernie

Its funny how 20 years after finasteride we still know hardly anything about MPB. We cant really predict it with any certainty or even test for it genetically. Its just the well I have xyz relatives with such amount of hair loss so I guess I am going to get the same deal kind of thing. Even tests people mention like miniaturization cant really predict anything with any kind of certainty.

----------

